# Coconut



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Our little Coconut was born yesterday morning. It must be fate, the litter was made of 4 black boys and girls, one black and tan girl and a cream boy. 

We wanted a cream one and I had decided that in principle I wanted a boy although optional... Well, it looks like the choice is made for us. 

Let's hope he passes the 2 weeks danger zone well.... 

I will post pictures of the little rat when I got some. 

We are so excited......


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:baby2::baby::jumping: Soooooo exciting!!! A little cream boy!!! Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw so exciting!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely, a coconut-ice poo  Good luck!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now why am I thinking 'mmmmm bounty!'
Do share pictures slug puppies are still cute and it is wonderful seeing them grow and change into little characters with big personalities.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted any pictures of the little rat... we still don't even know how he looks as the breeder has not sent us any pictures despite having asked for them several times. 

When I mentioned the payment of a deposit to make sure we have him, he said that we should wait for the crucial 2 weeks to make sure that he was out of danger. Today he told us (after asking him) that so far him and his brothers and sisters are doing well and they are growing. 

Now, do you think that it is normal that we don't even get a picture? Do you think that he is doing this in order to make sure that we don't get attached to him in case that anything happened to him? 

We got Peanut from the same breeder and he is a lovely man. I am just puzzled as to why I cannot see my Coconut 

Thoughts? Am I over-reacting???


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

To me he sounds like a man who has some experience with puppy loss, which is a tragic but very real part of breeding. I would try to be patient if I were you.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Many thanks Fairlie, that reassures me. I know that is the right answer and the right approach. We will wait for him to send us a photo of the little one. 

Will he have a red nose? Or black? So many questions. And still 2 weeks to see him..........

Fingers crossed he is a strong little fella....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes, I reckon he's just being sensible from experience, imagine if you'd had a photo to fixate on and then something happened. But it won't, and very soon we'll all be cooing over your little Coconut Ice  So much waiting aaaargh!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You will be the first to see the photo!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We will hold you to that promise (loads of witnesses )


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Promised. 
hoto:
hoto:
hoto:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It won't be long. I understand the breeder's reticence, but frustrating for you - you have already bonded with the pup, without even having seen him... The breeder might give you some back dated photos once he is happy to share them. The first couple of weeks are pretty intensive for breeders. My dad used to have a bed heat to the whelping box for the first week to 10 days and someone was with the pups during the day. Too easy for a baby pup to get the wrong side of mum, some bitches are clumsy and will walk on puppies or are compulsive lickers. I know of a bitch who actually nibbled off one of her puppies' tails


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Introducing.... Coconut!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah so the breeder gave in!!

Coconut looks lovely and chunky


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, he is not malnourished, that's for sure. 
Bless...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely little pink nosed slug


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Talking about noses.....do they stay pink or do they change?


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Depends. Sophie's nose was pink and now it looks to be brown/black. Our breeder said if there is any black on the nose when born, even a very small amount, the nose will most likely be black or turn darker.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous little coconut - I like his little white bit on his head (my ruby has the same - although you can't see it now with her curls) I can't wait to see more pics of little coconut growing


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, a little chunky monkey toasted coconut pipsqueak pup, delicious!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Talking about noses.....do they stay pink or do they change?


It will change, I suspect that he will have a brown rather than black nose - some merle dogs end up with a pink spotted nose, but otherwise you expect the pigment to come in during the first week. The darker the end pigment the quicker it comes in, at least that was what we found with GR puppies. In pale colours their paw pads are generally pink to begin with too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a chubby cutie, he looks very vigorous too. The others are sleeping and his head is moving, I bet he is rooting around looking for more food!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's nose was pink then jet black and now black round the edge with a brown middle


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Fairlie, are you calling my dog fat?

Ruth, that is a very artistic nose indeed. Nina is gorgeous so I am not surprised!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Another photo. Our coconut is growing...He is 2 weeks old already.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I spotted him on Pets4Homes... I rather like the little black and tan pup two to the left of yours


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I spotted him on Pets4Homes... I rather like the little black and tan pup two to the left of yours


Yes Marzi! I would love a Black and Tan  

In this order:

Black and Tan 
Solid black
Blue roan
Liver roan
Brindle/fading black

Sooooo bad!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, there is one Black and Tan girl only. I saw her too! The others are full black.

We have two more pictures which I will post tomorrow, getting closer and he seems to be doing very well. 

And his nose is turning black. Perfect!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Peanut said:


> Fairlie, are you calling my dog fat?



Not fat! Just pleasingly plump, and VERY cute!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have something in my head that has been bothering me...I know we still have 5 weeks to get the Coco but I keep thinking about it....

Peanut is free to sleep anywhere in the house. She usually sleeps next to our bed or in the on suite toilet when it is very hot there are tiles, you see?

Anyway, when we get Coconut, how should the sleeping arrangements be? Peanut was in her crate in the kitchen for months until she was allowed upstairs. She doesn't sleep in the crate as she likes stretching fully and it is too small for her.

Should we put the crate in the bedroom or should we put the crate in the kitchen? She will be crated, that's for sure. Thoughts?

Thanks a lot


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She'll be happier in the bedroom for sure. If Peanut is allowed anywhere presumably the same rules will apply to Coco as soon as she is to be trusted.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I think he will throw a tantrum otherwise


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep bring the crate to your room, that's the best bet. I did this with Nina. Much smoother transition for us.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We had the create in our room for all the dogs because the first time I create trained, I left daisy downstairs. It was horrible. Looking back I feel so bad I put her through that.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes Marzi! I would love a Black and Tan
> 
> In this order:
> 
> ...


Ruth you are going to end up with a rainbow coloured cockapoo pack!

I would love a blue roan or black and white parti.... I want that little boy that should have been Poppy's new brother!

On the topic of Coconut, I would definitely put the crate in your room. I agree with Donna, we put Tilly's crate downstairs and she was all sad and whimper - and for what? She sleeps on our bed now anyway!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks every body that's what we will do then! Decision taken.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Absolute adore little Coconut's white streaks across his head, and forehead.

He is going to be a really handsome boy.

Don't know about you guys, but I prefer little chunky monkey's to the spindley kind.

Congratulations - I'm sure you're going to be very happy with him.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Just caught up on little Coconut's progress......what a beautiful pup he is. Peanut is so lucky to be getting a playmate. 

When you want another baby its called being broody. What's the word for wanting another puppy?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> When you want another baby its called being broody. What's the word for wanting another puppy?


Answer: Broody


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Answer: Broody


Hehe! I just need to convince the other half now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tell him it happens to the best of us


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> When you want another baby its called being broody. What's the word for wanting another puppy?


It is called being "proody"

We are going to visit Coconut this weekend. I will post photos that hopefully are better than the ones the breeder sent us. On Thursday he will be three weeks old.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

We are just back from going all the way up to Stockport. 
Actually I realised that there are usually people asking for breeders in the North of England. He is very close to Manchester. He breads beautiful show cockers and because they are small, the first litter is always with his toy poodle so that the bitches do not suffer from having large puppies and not cesareans are needed. 

Here are some photos of Coconut. He is by far the bigger (and fatter!) and the one running around the cage whilst the others were blissfully sleeping on top of each other. Ah, and the black and tan girl he had was bought when we were there, so that´s lovely. 

he gave us kisses  

he is already curly  and his tail ends in a white tip! very cute. 
















we cannot wait to have Coconut home. ahhh, still 5 long weeks!!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

3 more!!!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Coconut is lovely. I bet it was worth the drive to Stockport to have this precious bit of bonding time. Will the next time you go be the day you collect him?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, that's right. Next time it will be D day


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Is he ugly???????


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Coconut is very cute. I love the pic of him all curled up sleeping.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

He is beautiful! Lucky you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, I was joking. Even if he wasn't he is in my eyes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Is he ugly???????


Yep! he is, and I'm the queen of England!!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol, I didn't think you were serious! It is actually biologically impossible to have an 'ugly' cockapoo anyway  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Yep! he is, and I'm the queen of England!!


Lol


----------

